# please help identify this schwinn



## Dvotion (Jun 20, 2011)

This bike has been in the family for a long time, I am planning on restoring it lightly and giving it to my girlfriend so it can enjoy many more miles. What is it?  It has a badge on the fender that says "Hiawatha."

Can anyone point me in the right direction for...
I want to buy new period tires for it...
Are new spokes attainable?
Is there anywhere for correct color spray paint or touchup?


----------



## Dvotion (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, the seat post uses a mounting system I've never seen.  Is there anyway to convert to the modern two rail system? I'm kind of partial to the Brooks saddles, would that be blasphemy?


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 20, 2011)

Hiawatha brand bicycles were sold by the Gambles Hardware stores. Most Hiawatha bicycles were manufactured by the Cleveland Welding Company or the Shelby Manufacturing Company, however some were made by Murray of Ohio and Huffman Mfg. Yours looks to be 40's 50's ish? Looks like its in good condition, though. As for the Brooks Saddle - Its your bike


----------



## Dvotion (Jun 20, 2011)

Something lead me to believe it was a schwinn?is Hiawatha a subsidy or speciality? It has a schwinn emblem on the seat tube.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya I would say it is a Schwinn. Looks to be late 40s. Missing a chain guard. Since it has sentimental value, try just cleaning it up, replace with original parts and ride it!


----------



## tony d. (Jun 20, 2011)

the color is called "DX Blue" and it ts a schwinn made from 1946-1953 anly the numbers will tell when it was made


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 20, 2011)

My apologies - I thought you already knew it was a Schwinn and were asking the origin of the fenders (Hiawatha) Sorry! It still looks nice, thought


----------



## spitfire (Jun 20, 2011)

The hiawatha emblem is just an add on from another bike. The rest is all Schwinn. I would wax her up and ride it.


----------



## Dvotion (Jun 20, 2011)

wow, thanks for all the responses!

So the hiawatha emblem is just like an addon? not an original piece with the bike?

what about tires? is there a source for period type tires ?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ebay for tires, just search "Typhoon" tires. I'd go with white walls, and you should get a Schwinn badge for it too. These are very good riding bikes. I would say NO to a Brooks on this bike. IMHO


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Hiawatha was the house brand bike for Gamble's department store from the late 30's through the 70's. Sometime in the 40's those "hood ornaments" popped up. WHoever owned the bike probably thought it was cool and took it off another bike or traded some baseball cards or something for it. If there are two holes around it on the fender you should have had a Delta torpedo light. Id leave it though, looks pretty cool. Whats the headbadge thats on it say?


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldnt repaint it, you will regret it, with a little rubbing compound and wax she will shine right up. You cant beat Schwinn's old enamel. There is a guy on ebay who sells nice repro tires. Ive bought several sets and had no problems. Ill post the link. IMHO the brooks is ok as long as you dont modufy anything and keep the riginal seat. You should be able to get a bracket from a bmx bike. Old girls bikes are getting harder to find as they have all been canibalized for parts.


----------



## andrea2525 (Jun 21, 2011)

What kind of rubbing compound and was do you recommend for a bike like this?  Where do you buy it?


----------



## Dvotion (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks again all...
Its all in pieces now, in the process of cleaning it. Some of the fenders were pretty rough, so I took it completely apart and straightened the fenders out/polished them. I polished all the chrome - I love the transformation on the chrome.... So shiny!
I also got a Brooks spring saddle and I was able to make a shim to adapt the new one to the old post.  I noticed the rims have a few spokes that are broken, should I search eBay for replacements?
And last question, the fender brackets are solid rust, were they originally painted or chrome?

The headband says 'wisco hardware stores'


----------



## Dvotion (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, I lied, also does anyone have a picture of one of these in complete condition?


----------

